# 39mm manufacture slimline moonphase models on the way?



## JarrodS

Maybe I missed it, but except for the new ladies' models, I haven't seen any press releases or posts about this. There are now 38.8mm men's models up on the site, but not at my AD. These appear to be brand new models that also use the new 703 manufacture movement to enable a smaller dial and thinner case. Something tells me these are going to be a home run for FC.

http://frederiqueconstant.com/watch-finder/manufacture/manufacture-slimline-moonphase-fc-703n3s6b/


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Yeah, this seems to be a rather quiet release, yet it is one that a lot of watch fans have been clamoring for. Should be successful if they just get the word out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Finally! Something for those of us who can't handle their 43mm case size. Nice to know.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

*YESSSSSSS they have been listening!!!*


----------



## Dethdraw

*So close!! What happened??*

I absolutely love the 42 mm model, but I have tried them on at a couple of retailers, and unfortunately the size was a bit large for me.

When I found this thread and saw that 38.8 mm slimline moonphase were coming out, I was so excited, I couldn't believe it. I was ready! I was literally ready to take out my wallet and give Frederique Constant my money... but then I took a closer look at the photos... and I'm disappointed. If the pictures on the FC website are the final thing and not a prototype, I don't want this watch anymore.

This is a crop of the images on their website, both watch dials are to scale. To the left is the 42 mm and to the right the new 38.8 mm






​
I believe I'm seeing the following: The hole for the moonphase has been shrunk on the 38.8 mm, but the blue rotating disc that has the moon and stars hasn't, it's the same disc as the 42 mm. You can tell because on the left, the moon and stars have good clearance, but on the right, the moon is barely touching the edge, and the stars are being cut off. The cutout of the two semi-circles that cover the moon (he ∩∩ shapes) are shallower now, which to me makes the work look much less refined.

What happened? Why was this design decision made??

I'd like to hear your thoughts. Is this a deal breaker for anyone else?


----------



## widishi

*Re: So close!! What happened??*

WHY DID YOU HAVE TO POINT THAT OUT!!!

Kidding, good eyes...not to mention the seconds hand don't seem to line up with the second markings...disappointing, I really hope it is a prototype..if it comes out 'fixed' I will buy for sure..


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

*Re: So close!! What happened??*



Dethdraw said:


> I absolutely love the 42 mm model, but I have tried them on at a couple of retailers, and unfortunately the size was a bit large for me.
> 
> When I found this thread and saw that 38.8 mm slimline moonphase were coming out, I was so excited, I couldn't believe it. I was ready! I was literally ready to take out my wallet and give Frederique Constant my money... but then I took a closer look at the photos... and I'm disappointed. If the pictures on the FC website are the final thing and not a prototype, I don't want this watch anymore.
> 
> This is a crop of the images on their website, both watch dials are to scale. To the left is the 42 mm and to the right the new 38.8 mm
> 
> View attachment 4398482​
> I believe I'm seeing the following: The hole for the moonphase has been shrunk on the 38.8 mm, but the blue rotating disc that has the moon and stars hasn't, it's the same disc as the 42 mm. You can tell because on the left, the moon and stars have good clearance, but on the right, the moon is barely touching the edge, and the stars are being cut off. The cutout of the two semi-circles that cover the moon (he ∩∩ shapes) are shallower now, which to me makes the work look much less refined.
> 
> What happened? Why was this design decision made??
> 
> I'd like to hear your thoughts. Is this a deal breaker for anyone else?


While the FC-703 is slightly smaller to allow for smaller watch sizes, most of the components are likely interchangeable with the FC-705 to save costs. It would be a poor business decision to try to build a new movement from scratch just to have a smaller version of an existing model, so they have made the baseplate and moon phase complication more compact while retaining most of the geartrain. Use of the same moon phase disc is reasonable as a cost saving measure and cuts down on the number of parts they need to stock (as there are already 2 different moon phase discs - a silver and a gold). And of course, cutting costs keeps their watches affordable for a Swiss in-house movement.

Regarding the dial cutout, remember that the dial is made of solid brass. The cutout must then be machined (probably by CNC), and there is a limit to how fine a cutout can be made by machine. Since the new moon phase aperture is smaller on the smaller dial, they simply can't cut out the periphery of the aperture as much as they can on a bigger dial. To do so would require costly and time-consuming hand finishing.

So if you think about the challenges of making things smaller, the design changes make a lot of sense. Shouldn't be a deal breaker, especially if you want a Swiss moon phase watch with in-house movement for less than $4000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JChvs

I have been dreaming about this watch ever since I first saw the 42mm. It is literally my favorite dress watch but it was too big for me to pull off. This is going to be my next FC! although I would only be able to afford it on the gray market. Any1 know when new models become available for gray market dealers? 

Ps - FC website says it is 38.8MM so it is probably closer to 39mm which to me is the perfect sweet spot in terms of size. Like the Calatrava 5227 I feel like there should be more watches in this particular size.


----------



## Veda

*Re: So close!! What happened??*



Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> While the FC-703 is slightly smaller to allow for smaller watch sizes, most of the components are likely interchangeable with the FC-705 to save costs.


Yes it's not that bad of a hack job to save cost and try sell the watch to those looking for smaller cases but a hack job nonetheless. I have a 6" wrist and my preferred cases are 41-42 thin. With that small date font I always wish for a bigger dial. Just go for the original 42. In the online market should be $2200 or close.


----------



## faiz

So it appears there is also one with a seconds hand at 40.5mm as shown in another thread here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reywal

faiz said:


> So it appears there is also one with a seconds hand at 40.5mm as shown in another thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Struggled to find the steel case version, but here it is gold-plated:

CLASSIC MOONPHASE | Frederique Constant


----------



## gsmith888

faiz said:


> So it appears there is also one with a seconds hand at 40.5mm as shown in another thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The model with seconds hand is NOT a slimline. It's the Classic.

I ordered the 39mm Manufacture Slimline Moonphase (FC703N3S6B) two months ago from AD. Got a call from them today, it's finally arrived! Will have to pop in and bring the baby home so to speak.


----------



## BaCaitlin

I saw the new 38.8mm slimline in a store yesterday and I was really surprised that the new size wasn't covered by the various watch blogs. In any event, the 38.8mm looks stunning - even under the glare of the lights in the watch store.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

gsmith888 said:


> The model with seconds hand is NOT a slimline. It's the Classic.
> 
> I ordered the 39mm Manufacture Slimline Moonphase (FC703N3S6B) two months ago from AD. Got a call from them today, it's finally arrived! Will have to pop in and bring the baby home so to speak.


Congrats. Make sure we get some wrist shots!


----------



## gsmith888

WatchTheTime7 said:


> Congrats. Make sure we get some wrist shots!


Not sure what the etiquette is with posting wrist shots. So here goes.

As you can see, I've got small wrists and have been hanging out for this size since the Slimline Moonphase 42mm was launched.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

those are great shots, congrats again! I also have small wrist (6.25-6.5) and have been waiting for the 42 to down size for 2 years! but now recently i feel in love with the Classic moonphase!! but scared of the 40.5mm size.


----------



## Tomatoes11

WatchTheTime7 said:


> those are great shots, congrats again! I also have small wrist (6.25-6.5) and have been waiting for the 42 to down size for 2 years! but now recently i feel in love with the Classic moonphase!! but scared of the 40.5mm size.


If you are after the white dial model and don't mind an eta movement, the Montblanc Heritage Moonphase actually looks a lot better imo.

Now that blue one with the blue alligator, that's a different story. I am tempted to get the 39mm when it comes out.


----------



## Pianomike

WatchTheTime7 said:


> those are great shots, congrats again! I also have small wrist (6.25-6.5) and have been waiting for the 42 to down size for 2 years! but now recently i feel in love with the Classic moonphase!! but scared of the 40.5mm size.


I was in the exact same position as you (my wrist is 6.5") so I initially went with the 38.8mm Slimline, even though I prefer the look of the Classic. I tried to like it but just couldn't. I traded it in for the Classic, and somehow, it actually looks smaller on my wrist than the 38.8mm Slimline. Definitely go for the Classic if you are on the fence. The only way the watch could be better is if they had put a normal back instead of the flip caseback and made it a couple mm thinner. Oh well...


----------



## Jguitron

@gsmith888

Gorgeous shots. Congrats!


----------



## Herbalizer

I agree, this watch could be thinner


----------



## superultramega

Does anyone know the weight or can the OP weigh his? Curious with a leather strap not the bracelet. Thanks


----------



## SnooPPP

No idea about the weight. My Christopher ward moonphase is pretty heavy tho


----------

